
Mongolia: The best COVID-19 response in the world. - splitrocket
https://medium.com/@indica/covid-underdogs-mongolia-3b0c162427c2
======
rogerkirkness
It's an impressive response, full credit. However, covid outcomes seem to be
closely tied to NOx pollution and altitude adaption. Mongolia would be the
canonical example of somewhere that is already altitude adapted, which gives
you as much as 10x the blood concentration of NOx. So in theory, it would be
really hard for someone from mongolia to even be symptomatic at any point.

